# NBA's 4K Telecast: Spectacular Views from London



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*NBA's 4K Telecast: Spectacular Views from London*

(multichannel.com) - The grain of the hardwood floor was in pristine stain. One could easily discern the rotation of the ball in flight on long 3s. Flailing arms and hands in pursuit of loose balls sprang onto the screen.

The scene: Neulion's Live 4K streaming presentation of the Jan. 15 matchup between the Milwaukee Bucks and New York Knicks from London's O2 arena at NBA headquarters in New York.

BT Sports produced the game in 4K - the first for a major U.S. sports league - which delivers 4000DPIs, quadruple the resolution of images seen on most high-definition TVs....

Full Story Here


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I did not see any mention of how much compression was used.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What you want from a journalist?


----------

